# White Widow by Widowmaker



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

I have 8 White Widow and 2 Skunk19xHaze growing in two 18 gallon DWC tubs.  I am really looking foward to seeing the progress of these little guys.   Hopefully I can get some input from you guys if something goes wrong.   So far so good though,  had the light a little to close at first, but everything is great now.   Here is my setup. 

*Setup
*400w hps, 150hps
Flora Nutes, Big bud, Carbo load
RO machine


Here are pics of my babys at 9 days old.  The two skunk are in the bucket closest to the camera, and there is a little runt in the back that doesnt seem to want to grow ,  but maybe he will turn around:hubba:.  I would love to here what you all have to say.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 7, 2008)

:holysheep: Very creative grow you have going on.  I look forward to watching the progress of the babies.  
Will be sending lots of positive energy and grow-power for the little one. :baby:   
Maybe her big sister in the middle will give her a pep talk.  Good luck to you and yours.

eace:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 7, 2008)

*hey there widowmaker ,,good luck with the babies looking good hang in there with the runt ,,,my runt has turned out to be one of the nicest females i got in my grow  eace:*


----------



## karmacat (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck with your grow,its a highly addictive hobby we have.:dancing:


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I just gave them their first good dose of nutes yesterday or day 10, so ill be posting some more pics as they take in all the good stuff in a couple of days or so.


----------



## benamucc (Apr 7, 2008)

lookin good WM.  nice setup


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

howdy, interesting grow Widowmaker,looks very productive! i love DIY set-ups.  i pretty much knew nuttin when i got my ready-made kit.  now i see you'all's DIY  and feel like i cheated *and* wasted my money! but i got ideas for da future...thanks to MP! cant wait to see this progress.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

Great stuff you have there my friend. I will be pulling up a chair and watching your progress. How far away is your light? I keep mine at about 12-13 inches from the tops with no problems. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks guys,  well I had my light about 15 inches from the tops, until they started to curls a bit. So I pulled my light to about 2 feet to let them recover a bit and havent had a problem since.  I have good ventilation, but I guess since the room is so small the heat from the light builds up quick.  Im thinking about making a cool tube but will see how it goes from here.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 7, 2008)

Not sure if you have already done this but put a fan in the room so it blows between the light and the plants. It will allow you to push the light closer, after the plants recover of course and it will strebgthen your plants which will aid in flower time. Strong stems can support big buds and I know you're gonna get some big buds....although I do own a cool tube and they are great, I have a 600 inches (maybe 3 in.) from the plants and I don't even have the ventilation hooked up at the moment LOL.


----------



## benamucc (Apr 7, 2008)

Well WM...it's up to you now since mine are all but fried.  What do you think of the suggestion to ax em, and start new??


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 7, 2008)

Yea, i had a fan on them since the beginning,  Stems are nice and sturdy already.  I guess it was just to much for the little guys.  The only 2 skunkxhaze that I have got a little burn on the tips, and only one of the widow got a little burn, but its really not that bad. Ill put the light closer in a couple of days.  They responded really well to the nutes and are starting to take off already.     Well benamucc,  its really up to you.  If I were you, I would wait and see if they turned around.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 10, 2008)

looks like there off to a fine start.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 12, 2008)

Just wanted to put some pics with the flash on,  ive had my cam on automatic flash, and the pics kinda s ucked.   Here is day 15 though.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 12, 2008)

look real good bro im hopein to do my next dwc like dat in rubber maid so cant wait to see how your grow goes plenty of green mojo for yo babies


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea thanks,I hope I get some big buds,  I dont see many grows with dwc multi plant setups all the way here.  I kinda wanted to switch them into seperate 5 gallon buckets when I can tell the sex.  But now that im thinking about it, ill just put all the females in a thirty gallon tub, and that should be alot easier for me. One rez, with 5 aquarium pump in it.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are my plants at day 20.  The widows are about 6  to 10 inches, and the Skunkxhaze are growing freakishly fast,  one is about 14 inches and the other one is almost a foot.  I have got to say,  this is really fun:hubba: These plants are growing so fast its insane:lama:  I cant wait to see the flowers.  What do you all think?


----------



## FATBOY (Apr 17, 2008)

wow dude mine are in the middle of the 3rd week and mine are are just sprouting there 5 leaf nodes thats sweet man


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 17, 2008)

Im falling in love with this method of growing.  Its so easy to use, yet so effective.  I would recommend this method to anyone who is looking for fast  growing.  Its like they doubled in size within a 5 day period.  I cant wait to start flowering, I bet they are going to explode!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 17, 2008)

im lovin it....


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

yo wm i was wonderin how u wer runnin da air stone system in yo resvoir i wanted to try dat with some low rider strains have like 6 diff 1s growin at diff times


----------



## smokybear (Apr 19, 2008)

Looking good my friend. Things are really taking off now. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Tater (Apr 19, 2008)

Me pulls up a stool and starts rolling a spliff, so.... how the ladies doing today?

Looking good man I'm going to keep watching this one.  Good luck.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks guys,  well they are still growing like crazy! :hubba:  So far I have confirmed two White Widow females already  and no males, so it feels good to have the first two plants to show sex be female. I had to lst my biggest skunk haze cause it was getting way to close to light,and ill probly do the same to some of the others to keep the canopy even.  But as far as that,  they are looking bushier and bushier every time I look at them.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 19, 2008)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> yo wm i was wonderin how u wer runnin da air stone system in yo resvoir i wanted to try dat with some low rider strains have like 6 diff 1s growin at diff times


Real easy,  I just went to wal-mart and bought 5 dual aquarium pumps for 10 bucks each, and a bunch of air stones.  I have 1 14 inch long air stone along with 6 1 inch airs stones spread evenly in each tub.  Those buckets are like jacuzzis and they love it.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 20, 2008)

looking great i had a runt and it has turned out to be the bigest female i have so good luck


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 20, 2008)

how big is da bucket 20gallons im runnin 1 lil pump on a 5 gallon with 2 6 in. stones i saw these pumps at this pet store near my house for 30 bucks dat can move a 100 gallons wouldnt dat b betta den 5 lil 1s


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 21, 2008)

Here they are are at day 25,  and lookin sexier than ever:hubba: So far ive identified 3 females and no males yet.  I also lsted both sativas and all the female widows, and they are getting really bushed out, they are about a foot tall but have alot of foliage.  And i finally built the cool tube I said i would, and its great! Really helps out the temps.  And it was really cheap,  well except for the ducting which was double the price of what the cooltube itself was ,but really worth it.  Its flower time


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

The ladies are looking fantastic. I'm loving that cool tube also. Great work there. Keep us posted on the gorgeous ladies. Some big buds in your future my friend. Nice work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 22, 2008)

I am impressed.  Just totally awesome.  So glad I popped in.  I need to catch up on the journals.  Isn't this fun!???
:lama:


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks alot, heck yea its fun watchin em grow,Im dreaming of weed in my dreams.hehe But seriously i am.   Tonight im moving em all to a 30 gallon tub and switching the light schedule to 12/12 and I cant wait to see those flowers!


----------



## benamucc (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!  This looks awesome WM!!  I'm still just trying to keep mine alive :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 26, 2008)

:holysheep: them ladies look wonderfull you must be so proud eace:

ps how did you build the cool tube ?


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 26, 2008)

what nutes and additives are you using.They grew so fast.i hope my hydro grows that size at day 25.your doin a hell of a job.i remember back in the mid 90's when i first seen the design for that system on the 420.com forum.everybody fell in love with it. that forum was loaded with people using/switching to that system.They're not as common in here though.
maybe with the results your having you can make them as popular in here as the guy did 12 yrs ago in the 420.com forum =)


----------



## sillysara (Apr 26, 2008)

looking good windowmaker love the cooltube idea  may i ask wher u can get 1 of those tubes , other than the duckin wat else do u need? thanks


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 26, 2008)

"ps how did you build the cool tube ?"
really simple, all you need is
hurricane glass from Micheal's 11&3/4 inches long, two 4 inch pvc pieces,( you can get either elbows or regular straight pieces but my room is small so i got one elbo and one straight piece) strong double sided sticky tape, electrical tape,  and 4 4 inch screws with one bolt.    Once you have everything, just remove your socket from you reflector and use one of the screws to mount the socket into one of the pvc pipe pieces,  the socket should have a little whole to put a screw in,  then put the bolt on it to hold it in place in the middle of the pipe. Also drill a couple of wholes for the two wires to go through. Then use the other 3 screws sort of as a vice from all sides equally clamping it in place.  After that just use the sticky tape to attach the glass to the pipe and wrap it with electrical.  and that is it, seems like alot but it only takes about 15 minutes.  You dont have to make it like i did, you just need to have the concept down and you can use your imagination.  Really all it is, is the light inside an airtight piece of glass with an exhaust suckeing the hot air from the bulb out of the room.  Believe me this thing works great! My high is only 82 now compared to 88 before, and I can put the light almost about 5 inches away from the top.

"what nutes and additives are you using.They grew so fast.i hope my hydro grows that size at day 25.your doin a hell of a job.i remember back in the mid 90's when i first seen the design for that system on the 420.com forum.everybody fell in love with it. that forum was loaded with people using/switching to that system.They're not as common in here though.
maybe with the results your having you can make them as popular in here as the guy did 12 yrs ago in the 420.com forum =)"

Yea i cant beleive more people dont use dwc, if only they knew how easy they are to make and how easy they are to maintain they would be hooked instantly. Well in the picture i was just using flora nutes, but i recently added big bud and carboloard when i switched to flowering.   The more oxygen to roots the faster the growth. So if you want fast growth by a crap load of pumps or that big pump from GH. Also just do a little research and try to mimic the ideal conditions for marijuana as much as possible.  This is not hard, but it takes a little money.  For instance, ppm meter, ph meter,  ro water,  temps, intake, exhaust ect. It aint cheap!!


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 26, 2008)

The system i got,is what i believe to be a drip system.it has metal holders that hold the pots above a grey pvc tray that feeds the water back into a res.it uses a pump to pump the waterout of the res and through some tubing and out at the tip of the pots.im almost positive its a drip system.the reason im not totally for sure is because i cant find one site that sells this exact system.my friend had 4 of them goin in his basement  decided he had grew for long enough.(he was harvesting every 2-3 weeks) so anyways,he gave me the system,a 400 watt hps with hood and ballast,a bottle $20 bottle of ionic grow,and a $50 ph meter all for only $100.so i couldnt say no it but if i decide i want to make my garden a lil bigger than 40 plants i'd love to go with the system your using. do you think i'd see benefits from using an airstone in my res,even though my pots dont sit above my res?  anyways,thanks for the reply and i'll be watchin your thread closely. The blunts rolled and the beers cracked open so now ill kick back and watch you make that system do what it does =)


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 27, 2008)

From what i read air stones are good for almost any system.   The more the better.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 27, 2008)

nice grow widomaker, man did those ever shoot up fast. i got some free haze x skunk1 with my ww order. might have to try this hydro set up out. how much longer u think til harvest?


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 27, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> nice grow widomaker, man did those ever shoot up fast. i got some free haze x skunk1 with my ww order. might have to try this hydro set up out. how much longer u think til harvest?


I just started flowering so im guessing at least 8 weeks or so. Feel free to ask me any questions you have on your setup, ill be more than happy to help you out, I would really like to see another WW dwc grow.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 30, 2008)

Well here are a couple of pics of my plants 5 days after switchin the lights off, and what can i say.....  Explosivo! :hubba: So far,  4 white widow females, 2 maybe male but cant tell for sure,  and I cant tell on the haze yet.  My females are beasts! Luckily the biggest plant is a female, and it has about 7 tops already. Right now they average a little under 2 feet.  My biggest female which is sticking out a bit is a little over 2 feet tall.  :lama: Sorry if I couldnt get a good whole shot, its just kinda hard to take a picture of a huge bush in your closet.


----------



## widowmaker (May 6, 2008)

Alright so here are all 4 of my female White Widows along with the two the two SkunkxHaze which have yet to show sex. It is taking for ever!  Out of 8 widow, 4 were males:shocked:  But I think 4 will be perfect for my limited space actually. 

The first one is my biggest female. The second is a shot from the side.  The third and fifth are close ups on some hair, and 4 is all my females.   How do they look?  They really stretched a bit after switchen the lights.


----------



## Growdude (May 6, 2008)

Congrats on the 4 female, im sure they will fill your room out great.


----------



## widowmaker (May 8, 2008)

Well, did a little cloning.  Dont wanna have to order more seeds and im sure these WW will be some good potent smoke, but if not, At least I learned how to clone  . I got most of the clones off my biggest female, and a couple off the others.  Im gonna get two more tonight when the lights go on.  These babies will be my future so I hope they make it. I think I might just keep one or two clones as mothers though, keep em as small as I can, then clone later on again, since they will have to fit in a small space till my current harvest.  Here they are. Already survived one day the cloner, Wish me luck They are under cfls, 3000 lumen for now.


----------



## IRISH (May 12, 2008)

good luck bro  . cool clone machine :hubba: . i'll be making one soon e-nuff. thx 4 the pix. how big is the clone rez? i've never cloned , but looking 4-ward too. how many airstones? , how big?  thx again, very nice looking girls...


----------



## widowmaker (May 12, 2008)

Thanks,  its just about 2 and a half gallons.  Massproducer has a thread on how to make one,  its pretty detailed and easy.  The concept is to have the stems hanging above the water. The bubbles bursting on the surface of the water will mist the stems keeping them moist and alive.  I managed to get 8 clones while in flowering with this machine, it is a great way to clone with out gels or powders.  Everything you need could be found at wal-mart.


----------



## widowmaker (May 14, 2008)

Well its been a while since ive posted any pics of my 4 white widows and I havent shown any buds yet so here they are   They are 19 days into the light switch,  I tossed out my skunks cause they never showed sex and were taking up space so these are all white widows. I added carbo load and big bud about 10 days ago.  Everything is looking real good so far.  I have 8 ww clones that i will be tossing in along with a 150 w hps that i bought in a few days in soil, cant wait for that.   I wanted to get a good top view but its kinda hard, there are many more buds hiding in the back.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Your jungle is looking great. :aok: I can't wait until we do another round of White Widow. The smoke is great and i sure do miss it. :hubba:  Any idea why the Skunks didn't show sex? *


----------



## Big10 (May 15, 2008)

what was you lighting schedule for vegging? did you ever turn the light off


----------



## widowmaker (May 15, 2008)

Thanks TBG,  dont know about the skunks,  im thinking its the strain. I just couldnt stand seeing them taking all the space up and blocking all the light off my flowering ww.  They were freebies anyway so i am not that mad at all.  Well,  cant wait till they are done, ill be enjoying it on the beach:fid:


----------



## widowmaker (May 15, 2008)

Big10 said:
			
		

> what was you lighting schedule for vegging? did you ever turn the light off



Nope never turned the lights off  24/0  under a 400hps.  I vegged for a month so they are monsters right now.  The tallest is over 4 feet


----------



## widowmaker (May 17, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics at day 22 flowering. They are starting to put some resin on. The last couple of days the cooltube hasn't been working as good cause its now above the exhaust due to being pushed up higher than i expected. So its been a little hot in there. Im gonna fix tonight though.   What do you all think:bong:


----------



## FLA Funk (May 17, 2008)

Very nice widow, lookin very lush and full. Got yourself a lil jungle there. Props! Keep growin & good luck.


----------



## widowmaker (May 24, 2008)

Here are some pics at day 29 of flowering.  Still got about 5 weeks to go and i will be smokin the best bud this town has ever seen:fid:    The first pics are of my WW clones that are 17 days old,  im doing them in soil cause im going to move after my other plants finish.  I wanna keep em small enough to be able to move with out everyone seeing what I got.  I put them in regular organic soil  soil from wal-mart. And the last pic is of my biggest plant,  its a majority of the space and is bigger than all my other plants combined. Other than that everything is looking good.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 24, 2008)

how exciting to watch! thanks for the pics!


----------



## widowmaker (May 24, 2008)

oh yea, no problem i love showing them off


----------



## GrowRebel (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful looking ladies ... I know you must be proud ... let us know how the WW taste and how you like the buzz ...


----------



## IRISH (May 25, 2008)

very nice looking ladies widowmaker.:hubba: how long u got still to harvest u think? thanx for keeping us up in pics bro.  i just sprouted some ww myself, so i been following here close. how did your clones turn out? see u around.


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

Those are some beautiful ladies my friend. Great work so far. I just ordered white widow from the Doc so I'm looking forward to seeing your end results. I think you're going to have a great harvest. It's a jungle in there! Definitely kepe us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## widowmaker (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys,  well I was going to flower them for a total of 9 weeks so I have 5 more weeks to go.  I really hope they pack on some weight in that time. Im really looking foward to smoking this stuff , its starting to look tasty:48:


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

They are definitely going to pack on a lot of weight in the next 5 weeks. I can't wait to see them. Definitely keep us posted on that jungle. Take care and be safe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 25, 2008)

sweet bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IRISH (Jun 16, 2008)

where did u go widowmaker? i know your at 8 weeks flower now, 2 more to go huh? any pics? havent seen u around in awhile, hope all is cool. holler...


----------



## widowmaker (Jun 20, 2008)

yea  im still here, everything is going great now except had a little problem with my cool tube one day though,  it was leaking hot air into my room from my lamp. I had burns on my fan leaves but Luckily none of my buds got burnt. It happened like 3 weeks ago and  I am very suprised that only one fan leaf completely died off and the leaves look axa. Buds are looking good though, ill post some pics soon though.


----------



## widowmaker (Jun 29, 2008)

coming soon,  WW Buds!!!


----------



## wassup (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin good WM -


----------

